# Interior Window Trim Opinion?



## Papa-LF (Oct 2, 2011)

In the process of wood wrapping my new vinyl wondows. The old single pane windows had attached window sills so its all going back new. Using hemlock for the sills and hemlock casings for the trim. Haven't really ever done this before. (wish my dad was here - he would know).

My question - whats best - do I cut the casing trim and then stain it before putting it up, or do I stain it and cut and install in one step?

Well, back to applying the varathane on that big beautiful new bay window trim. Wish me luck.:yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've done it both ways. The downside of installing prefinished is if any fixing has to be done during/after installing.












 







.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

I would prime, one finish coat on the face, two on the edges , then install, fill nail holes and finish face coat. Having a finish coat already on the edges eliminates having to cut them in, which is a slow process. 

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Papa-LF (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Jim, that is a scenario I hadn't thought of. Since I am using stain and a clear, a finish coat on the inside edge would also seal the pieces together as well as at the corners leaving no edge for dirt and things to get caught in. :thumbsup:

BTW - The new big bay window with the Golden Oak stain and getting ready for my final coat of clear is grabbing ooohhs and aaahhhs from those that have looked it over. Patience is a good thing for nice results. :icon_smile:


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

You want to stain and coat Before cutting. If you cut then stain, the mitered ends will turn black or very dark and look like gaps even if none exist.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Although I don't often do the finishing on interior trim work, I prefer to stain and apply one coat of finish before installation. Nail holes are filled with a color putty and the final top coats applied after it's up. We'll prime and paint the walls before the trim goes up, too. The job looks done, no fussy cutting in and it's much easier to do finishing on a bench laying flat than on the wall. Some painters would rather do it after it's up but paint and finish is a place where homeowners often invest their sweat equity and most are not pro painters.


----------

